# MAC Pigments/Glitters/Lipsticks/Eyeshadows + Swatches!



## macmistress (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi all, 

This is my latest haul, I tried my best with the pics and i promised some people swatches so here you go :- Im an NC37 to give you ideas..by the way i loved my haul
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MAC Pigments/Glitters in boxes:-




Stripped out of boxes:-




Naughty Nauticles Eyeshadows and Lipsticks:-




Port Red and Ahoy There:-




Naughty Nauticles Eyeshadows:-




Swatches for NN E/S:-




Port Red and Ahoy there:-




Pigments (Im loving the basic red and old gold comb):-




Glitters:-


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 3, 2008)

really great haul .. i love the pigments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 much fun with it !!!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Jun 3, 2008)

GREAT haul!  I'm so jealous!  Thanks for the swatches!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, what a haul!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 3, 2008)

I hate you. haha, jk! I LOVE the red glitter! And all of it of course! Oo oO!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 3, 2008)

Those glitters are gorgeous!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 3, 2008)

grat haul!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jun 3, 2008)

Those shadows and pigments are just incredible!!! WOW!!!  I am in love with it and I've only seen the pictures!  Enjoy!!


----------



## macmistress (Jun 3, 2008)

lol thnx guys, i cant wait to wear 'em myself


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 3, 2008)

Great Haul! Pigments = Crack!


----------



## nunu (Jun 3, 2008)

such a great haul!!


----------



## sofabean (Jun 4, 2008)

oooh the pigments look pretty!


----------



## macmistress (Jun 4, 2008)

thnx gyals!xx


----------



## Susanne (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Shepherdess (Jun 5, 2008)

Great haul. Loving those pigments!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 5, 2008)

Awsome haul, I really want crystalled orange


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 5, 2008)

Great haul


----------



## macmistress (Jun 5, 2008)

ye gee thnx gyals.


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome haul! the pigments and glitters look gorgeous!!


----------



## jayne5787 (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW that's a great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love all the new piggies...have fun!


----------



## msdavidcameron (Jun 8, 2008)

hey, what are you planning on using your crystalled pigment glitters for?
i bought 8 samples from ebay about two years ago, back whe they were allowed to sell mac samples, i have a few diff colours but am never sure of what to use them for?
i just bought them cause i loved the colours!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the swatches !


----------



## Cyanide.Candy (Jun 9, 2008)

Oooh, pretty!!


----------

